

Entrepreneur Wants $50K to Build Self-Sufficient Floating Island - atrevisan
http://www.pcworld.com/article/225058/entrepreneur_wants_50k_to_build_self_sufficient_floating_island.html#tk.rss_news

======
ChuckMcM
Reminded me of a guy who I interviewed who had "dozens" of billion dollar
ideas which, with a bit of funding, he could make real. I remember thinking,
"This guy doesn't want a job he wants a patron."

For anyone interested in 'seasteading' (a play on 'homesteading') might look
at what the Seasteading Institute [1] has done along those lines.

[1] <http://seasteading.org/>

